

Digital Ocean promo code for Aug 2014 - rk0567

Need a VPS server for side projects&#x2F;blog&#x2F;app ? Here is a promo code for $10 credit : SHIPITFAST10  (Worth two months of SSD hosting for free).<p>You can use my referral link if you wish : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;12666Dj
======
zencoder
Thanks. My side project found a new home :-)

